# WANTED: 2/3 BDRM in Williamsburg, Virginia Beach or Massanutten April 18-23



## jewvin (Apr 10, 2014)

Looking for a quick getaway over the Easter Holiday. 
I'm pretty flexible so any number of days will work for us.

Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 10, 2014)

There is a Last Call through RCI available for a 2 br partial kitchen Summit at Massanutten unit for $244 for 4/18-25


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Whoooooaaaa!  Great sighting and sharing!*



tschwa2 said:


> There is a Last Call through RCI available for a 2 br partial kitchen Summit at Massanutten unit for $244 for 4/18-25



Don't worry that it has a partial kitchen; it just lacks an oven and you can definitely make do for the 4 days needed.  That's a great deal.


----------



## jewvin (Apr 15, 2014)

jewvin said:


> Looking for a quick getaway over the Easter Holiday.
> I'm pretty flexible so any number of days will work for us.
> 
> Thanks!


Request fulfilled. Thanks TUG!


----------

